# Odd Lump in Calf Muscle



## Chiefwiggum (10 Jun 2008)

After Sundays ride I noticed a lump on my calf muscle it is round and obvious when the musckle is tensed. It is about 5mm high and the size of a 10p. There is no pain when pressed but it does not go away, it feels smooth and does not seem to be a problem. Could it be just a knot in the muscle or another type of injury, I played reasonable club rugby for many years and do not recall seeing a similar bump. Is this something anyone else has encountered?


----------



## spandex (10 Jun 2008)

No sorry its not some thing I have encountered but getting it looked at by you doc is a good idear mate


----------



## walker (10 Jun 2008)

your pace maker hasn't dropped has it?

it sounds like a build up of fluid, which in some cases just has to be cut out. its best to go to the Doctor just in case it could be something very serious


----------



## Chiefwiggum (10 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I guess I knew a trip to the GP was on the cards but like most blokes think it's just going to hassle them when there are more needy cases needing attention. I know it's not my pacemaker as I normally just carry a car battery and jump leads for the hills!


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2008)

GP for sure, it's what they're there for


----------



## domtyler (11 Jun 2008)

If it were me I would just wait a week or two and see if it disappeared on its own.


----------



## 02GF74 (1 Jul 2008)

vein?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Jul 2008)

does it reduce/disappear when you hold your leg up higher than your heart?
If it's a hard lump I say GP asap.,,just to be on safe side and for peace of mind etc.


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Jul 2008)

I had one in exactly the same place several years ago. I saw the GP who told me it was probably a swollen lymph node and nothing to worry about. They sometimes enlarge if your body is fighting an infection, particularly if you've been cut, or bitten in the area, then disappear over a couple of weeks once it's been dealt with. Still best to have it looked at as very rarely can be something more serious.

Currently have a very large one on my shoulderblade that appeared last couple of weeks, getting on for a couple of inches in diameter. I'd be going spare if I didn't have the problem b4, but recently been eaten alive by ticks, mossies, horseflys, bedbugs and good knows what after walking in the highlands, so pretty sure it's just a reaction to that. Still will get it checked out to be sure.


----------



## 02GF74 (7 Jul 2008)

ooh spooky!!! 

Couple year ago I noticed a large lump near my shoulder. Went to the doctors who examined it and said it was nothing to worry about as it is my head.


----------



## Chiefwiggum (18 Jul 2008)

Well, I've had a trip to the Gp, who found the lump interesting as he had only seen one other similar lump in his career, 20 years +. I have been referred to an Othopedic Consultant for an investigation and told not to woory unduly so wait and see I guess.


----------



## Nick1979 (18 Jul 2008)

I always worry when doctors find things "interesting", it reminds me of House 
Just kidding... don't worry Chiefwiggum, it's certainly nothing!


----------



## Chiefwiggum (26 Aug 2008)

Well I have now seen a consultant and he has diagnosed an intermuscular tumour and arranged an MRI. He has said it is not something too worry about but it needs to be investigated fully. He also expalined that tumour is latin for lump and that it could be anything from a ruptured calf muscle to a fatty deposit.


----------



## byegad (29 Aug 2008)

I've got one of them on my stomach. No wait a minute that is my stomach.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (5 Sep 2008)

George Hincapie's varicosed up to buggery calf...

Snakes on a plane Snakes inna calf.


----------



## Chiefwiggum (12 Sep 2008)

Good News, spoken to consultant today and I have a muscle hernia, it is not treatable but neither is it a problem. I can continue as normal in all aspects. Apparently it is classed as a sports injury hurrah!, i was worried it would be classed as a fat bloke injury!!. Thanks for the replies, I can stop boring you now! ( on this subject anyway)


----------



## The Jogger (14 Sep 2008)

Nice result Chiefwiggum.....


----------

